# PROBLEMS WITH THE BOARD POST UP HERE! > MESSAGE BOARD PROBLEMS >  400 Bad Request

## Alphatier

Every time I try to open the AR forum there`s an error saying "400 Bad Request".

Now I'm on a proxy server and everything works.

Any idea what it could be?

I'm pretty sure I'm not banned LOLOL, I mean if I was I would not be able to log in to my account.

Thanks in advance.

----------


## D7M

I've gotten that before, 

It works fine for me after I clear my cache

----------


## Alphatier

How do I clear my cache?

----------


## D7M

what browser are you using? 

on firefox, it's just tools>>clear private data

----------


## PT

It's happened to me before as well. Try clearing everything

----------


## Alphatier

I'm using Google Chrome.

I just did it, and now I'm using just the browser.

Thanks a lot bro, I appreciate your help.

----------


## Alphatier

@PT, I just did that, and now it's all good.

Thanks thou!

----------

